# Like to say a BIG THANKYOU to SLIVER



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

the guy who saved the day for many many fishies last night

i started packing all my fish tanks to move them to my new house and the people who live with me, and were supposed to be there helping me bailed on me (i dont mind my wife not helping because well, she has to take care of my daughter), but anyways, after getting them all packed up and into the trailer i needed help with moving the big tanks into the trailer... of course... no help to be seen. Sure enough sliver returned me call and was over within 20 minutes to save the day. He helped me move my tanks out of the house as well as he came to my new house and helped me set them up until who knows what time at night.

all in all everything went smooth after sliver showed up, got all the tanks loaded and unloaded, didnt break any of em and only a few fishies didnt make it (2 clownfish, a cleaner wrasse, and some sps died)



SO ANYWAYS, THANK YOU SLIVER


ps: ill bring your new 60 gallon over next weekend and help you set it up if you're ready for it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What a wonderful friend to have


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

it did show me who my real friends are tho, out of everyone i called including family, he was the only one who returned my call

my brother completely ignored all my calls throughout the weekend because he knew i was moving

although my dad offered to help by i cant let him help because he is older and has a hard time walking... although he would still move the tanks.... stubborn ole fart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I must get my eyes checked, I always see his username as silver lol Have not met him myself , but Bruce seems like a pretty cool guy. Glad he was able you help you out. Good karma to Bruce!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

hey i woulda lent a hand man im always moving big tanks have it down to an art now lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I must get my eyes checked, I always see his username as silver lol


^^^every time!

moving day friends are the most loyal - even if they're new friends.

If I asses sliver correctly, he'll be a little embarrassed by this thread, as would any self respecting curmudgeon

cheers, sliver. good on you.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

sorry to hear the clowns didn't make it, i really hoped they would bounce back. shame about the other losses too. did most of the fry survive?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> sorry to hear the clowns didn't make it, i really hoped they would bounce back. shame about the other losses too. did most of the fry survive?


 sump is still down transffered corals to my other tank running an rena xp3 atm and a skimmer rated for 300 gallons in a temp sump

Lost all my green terror ffry overnight out of my holding tank but the parents laid more eggs aswell as the parrots and green texas look like theyre about to lay eggs... Time to put dividers in my freshwater tank


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i think you should maybe set up that 60 with a divider and pop 2 of the pairs in there....that's more important than me swapping out the 48g. i'll keep looking for a cheap 90...lol


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Sliver said:


> i think you should maybe set up that 60 with a divider and pop 2 of the pairs in there....that's more important than me swapping out the 48g. i'll keep looking for a cheap 90...lol


got a 125 forsale?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

too big. i have a nice stand that takes a 48 x 18 footprint and right now i'm only using 48 x 12.


----------

